# Бог поцеловал



## Assiduous student

Hi, in Stalingrad 2013 at 01:14:06 there is this:



> может, тебя правда Бог в тебя поцеловал



I'm not sure of the meaning, but at a random guess - maybe God is really looking out for you?


----------



## Awwal12

Maybe it's "тебя" and not "в тебя"?
Anyway, the expression is not familiar to me, but the meaning must be quite transparent.


----------



## Maroseika

*Богом поцелованный* is the well known expression (about fortunate or gifted people). Looks like it was misheard, should be "Бог тебя поцеловал" (probably, saved inthis context).


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you - that may be a well-known expression, but I didn't know it!!


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> *Богом поцелованный* is the well known expression


I wouldn't call it "well known". Certainly I've never heard it myself (might have read a couple of times, though).
Cf. also the German expression "von Gott geküsst sein".


----------



## Maroseika

Well, maybe not so _well _known, but still I've encountered it in literature. Not sure though that ever heard it in oral speech.
Usually they say smth like _его Бог в лоб поцеловал_.


----------



## alex_s

Бог в темя поцеловал?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> ... Но все это не более чем уловка. К концу и сам «Сталинград» рядом с ним покажется одним сплошным отвлекающим маневром.
> Это про Астахова, заставившего полететь снаряд буквой «Г», говорят, что его «Бог в темя поцеловал» ... (sefeol.livejournal.com)


 Ударение тЕмя/тебЯ ??


----------



## alex_s

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ударение тЕмя/тебЯ ??


positive


----------



## Assiduous student

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ударение тЕмя/тебЯ ??



Well, I didn't know the word темя before ("crown of the head") and it may be те́мя in the video, although the subtitles NewDeaf supplied for it say, word for word, "может, тебя правда Бог в тебя поцеловал" which as people have pointed out is odd - тебя в тебя? Listening to the passage again (the exact minute and second is given in the first post above), it sounds like те́бя. but I suppose an m and a b could sound similar when pronounced quickly. So I think it must be темя. Maybe the subtitles are not reliable.


----------



## alex_s

Assiduous student said:


> Well, I didn't know the word темя before ("crown of the head") and it may be те́мя in the video, although the subtitles NewDeaf supplied for it say, word for word, "может, тебя правда Бог в тебя поцеловал" which as people have pointed out is odd - тебя в тебя? Listening to the passage again (the exact minute and second is given in the first post above), it sounds like те́бя. but I suppose an m and a b could sound similar when pronounced quickly. So I think it must be темя. Maybe the subtitles are not reliable.


No doubt it was a mistake.


----------



## lena55313

The soldier in the movie definitely said тЕмя. 
The fixed expression is  *господь в темечко поцеловал / бог в макушку поцеловал.* It is usually said to the newborn baby if on its head there is a tuft of hair like a crest. This tuft is a sign of a good artist or an actor or any creative or just lucky person in the future.


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you, Lena. It seems this was a fruitful thread after all.


----------



## lena55313

You're welcome, Assiduous student.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> ... I didn't know the word темя before ...


You might be interested to read here (transparent.com) that it's one of the "мяgnificent 10" neuter nounds ending in мя, many of which we may come across only once in a blue moon (стремя, вымя, пламя, знамя) though some (имя, время) are obviously much more common.


----------



## Assiduous student

Hi, is that your website? It says темя has no plural, but the Russian Wiktuonary does give it one, темена. I can’t see too much call for a plural. We rarely talk of crowns of heads in English.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

No, nothing to do with me. Dictionary compilers and grammarians like to try and fill every box of a declension or conjugation matrix with an entry that may theoretically be possible, but which may hardly ever be used.


----------



## Budspok

Assiduous student said:


> ... I can’t see too much call for a plural. We rarely talk of crowns of heads in English.


But you can say "pates" which is the same, can't you?


----------



## Assiduous student

Budspok said:


> But you can say "pates" which is the same, can't you?



You can, and you can also say "crowns of heads" in English, e.g. "you could see the crowns of their heads". I have never used the word "pate" and have never heard it used, although I've seen it in books a couple of times. I'm not saying the plural can't be used, but that the occasions where you would need the word in the plural are few and far between.


----------

